# Oh **** were back in the playoff race



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Uh Oh...just when I thought the season was over and I could enjoy watching my team lose for the rest of the season, we go on a 4 game win streak and currently sit in 10th place in the East. That's right kids, this pathetic team of ours can make the playoffs to only be swept by the deadly Celtics or Pistons. 

WHAT THE **** ARE WE DOING! Like seriously...common guys look at the Miami Heat. That's exactly what we should be doing. Our players should be pretending to be injured and we should be starting guys like Andre Owens and Stephen Graham. I know I sound like a horrible fan but honestly, whats the point of making the playoffs when we know we would be extremely lucky to win even one game? 

So considering the situation were in, we all need to become Atlanta Hawks and New Jersey Nets fans. Hopefully we won't pass both of these teams. I am seriously praying for us to miss the playoffs.(how weird does that sentence sound?) Because I dont know about you guys, but I need something to get me excited about Pacers basketball again. Bringing in someone by the name of Beasley or Love would definitely get me all excited once again. :cheers:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

the problem with Bird is he has absolutely no clue what so ever. He just makes some stupid moves and hopes for the best. I mean he traded our 11th pick for Al Harrington only to trade him again after 30 games. He gives 3 second round picks for James White and subsequently cut him for Rawle Marshall. He wanted to draft Morris Almond and since the Jazz got him first he trades for a Stanko instead. He promised improvement this year. Sorry, but Kareem Rush and Ronald Murray are a bunch of nobodies. I dont really care how they are performing they were insignificant moves.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Stupid Stupid Stupid moves by the Pacers front office. I don't think they realize that even if we get into the playoffs, we are screwed up the kisser! We are destined to play either Detroit or Boston. Yea, that will do us good if we make it into the playoffs, then get swept in the 1st round by some dumb*** who thinks this team has the potential to win in the playoffs.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Auggie said:


> the problem with Bird is he has absolutely no clue what so ever. He just makes some stupid moves and hopes for the best. I mean he traded our 11th pick for Al Harrington only to trade him again after 30 games. He gives 3 second round picks for James White and subsequently cut him for Rawle Marshall. He wanted to draft Morris Almond and since the Jazz got him first he trades for a Stanko instead. He promised improvement this year. Sorry, but Kareem Rush and Ronald Murray are a bunch of nobodies. I dont really care how they are performing they were insignificant moves.


AUGGIE THE DAWGIE IS BACK! Great to see you back man. Hopefully we can see your around a little more often in the near future. We need some of the crew from the good ol'days back! :cheers:


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Finally our winning streak has come to an end! We lost to New Orleans last night to end our 4 game win streak.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Finally our winning streak has come to an end! We lost to New Orleans last night to end our 4 game win streak.


True butt:

03/26 @ New Jersey 7:30 PM 
*03/28 New Jersey 7:00 PM 
03/31 Miami 7:00 PM *
04/02 @ Boston 7:30 PM 
*04/04 @ Milwaukee 8:30 PM 
04/06 Milwaukee 6:00 PM *

I am affraid we win some other games also...


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

We just lost to the Nets also. If we get O'Neal back and he plays well I want us to make the playoffs, but if he sucks then I hope we stay in the lottery and get someone like Mayo who we can build around.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

This board needs help modding wise, not that we cause trouble, but we don't really have regulars here on the Pacers boards that are mods.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Pacersthebest said:


> True butt:
> 
> 03/26 @ New Jersey 7:30 PM
> *03/28 New Jersey 7:00 PM
> ...


I see us losing in Milwaukee, @ Boston, and at home friday against New Jersey. So a 3-3 stretch to finish the season...not much to help our lotto chance go up.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

DienerTime said:


> This board needs help modding wise, not that we cause trouble, but we don't really have regulars here on the Pacers boards that are mods.


pAcErHoLiC..isn't he/she the mod here?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> This board needs help modding wise, not that we cause trouble, but we don't really have regulars here on the Pacers boards that are mods.


I stepped down a couple months ago (big mistake) and I am trying to become one again but for some reason it isnt happening at the moment. Oh well I am sure I will get my job back soon. We definitely need more then one mod that is actually a Pacers fan.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'd like to try to be one, i've been very active lately and i'm not committed to any other forums. I am a huge Pacers fan too, I watch every game no matter what. Anyways, i'll be on here a lot from now on because we are almost done moving all we have to do now is clean our old house.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Uh Oh...just when I thought the season was over and I could enjoy watching my team lose for the rest of the season, we go on a 4 game win streak and currently sit in 10th place in the East. That's right kids, this pathetic team of ours can make the playoffs to only be swept by the deadly Celtics or Pistons.
> 
> WHAT THE **** ARE WE DOING! Like seriously...common guys look at the Miami Heat. That's exactly what we should be doing. Our players should be pretending to be injured and we should be starting guys like Andre Owens and Stephen Graham. I know I sound like a horrible fan but honestly, whats the point of making the playoffs when we know we would be extremely lucky to win even one game?
> 
> So considering the situation were in, we all need to become Atlanta Hawks and New Jersey Nets fans. Hopefully we won't pass both of these teams. I am seriously praying for us to miss the playoffs.(how weird does that sentence sound?) Because I dont know about you guys, but I need something to get me excited about Pacers basketball again. Bringing in someone by the name of Beasley or Love would definitely get me all excited once again. :cheers:


no need to apologize for your position, i agree. making the playoffs is pretty pointless since this team has absolutely no chance of even winning a game much less the series. then you add the whole fact that we have no room to land free agents of consequence or contracts that other teams are interested in for a trade- we are faced with the fact that the only real way we can have a shot at getting some needed help for this team is getting a good draft pick. sure it's no guarantee the pick will turn out to be some kind of franchise player that we certainly need but- it sure beats going to slaughter in the 1st round.
i would like us to get a guy like thabeet. nice length and can protect the rim. we could use that.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

Auggie said:


> the problem with Bird is he has absolutely no clue what so ever. He just makes some stupid moves and hopes for the best. I mean he traded our 11th pick for Al Harrington only to trade him again after 30 games. He gives 3 second round picks for James White and subsequently cut him for Rawle Marshall. He wanted to draft Morris Almond and since the Jazz got him first he trades for a Stanko instead. He promised improvement this year. Sorry, but Kareem Rush and Ronald Murray are a bunch of nobodies. I dont really care how they are performing they were insignificant moves.


actually, walsh has already said the harrington thing was his doing and not larry's. and it was 2 2nd round picks for white not 3. not saying bird is brilliant but, it hasn't all been his fault.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

clownskull said:


> actually, walsh has already said the harrington thing was his doing and not larry's. and it was 2 2nd round picks for white not 3. not saying bird is brilliant but, it hasn't all been his fault.


It was 3 2nd round picks. One was Alexander Johnson, our pick that year, then two in the future.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

DienerTime said:


> I'd like to try to be one.






You have to become a supporting member first, and second you have to be here a lot longer than 2 months Jeremy.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersorBust said:


> pAcErHoLiC..isn't he the mod here?





Yeah...:cheers:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

****, another win for us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> ****, another win for us.


It doesn't really matter since Atlanta is beating Chicago. It'd be pretty cool to go on a losing streak right now and fall behind Chicago and Charlotte right now. I can't believe I said that. Tonight was the first time, I think ever, that I've rooted against our team.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> It doesn't really matter since Atlanta is beating Chicago. It'd be pretty cool to go on a losing streak right now and fall behind Chicago and Charlotte right now. *I can't believe I said that. Tonight was the first time, I think ever, that I've rooted against our team.*


Me too, it sounds pretty stupid though...

Maybe we loose when O'neal is back :angel:


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> You have to become a supporting member first, and second you have to be here a lot longer than 2 months Jeremy.


Oh, well I don't have money right now, and I can't exactly fast forward time.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Pacers Fan said:


> It doesn't really matter since Atlanta is beating Chicago.* It'd be pretty cool to go on a losing streak right now and fall behind Chicago and Charlotte right now. I can't believe I said that. Tonight was the first time, I think ever, that I've rooted against our team*


You were the last person I expected to hear that from but you would have to be stupid to not root for the team to lose. So don't feel bad, your definitely not the only one.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I honestly want us to make the playoffs guys. Once we get JO back our defense will improve to about twice what it is now, and this years draft is so deep we could get a decent player at 15 (Kevin Love, DeAndre Jordan) and who knows we might win a game or two. Plus, after the season Dunleavy has had don't you think he deserves his first playoff experience? Think of the team guys, these guys need to have their first playff experience and I don't think a pick 4 picks later makes much of a difference.


----------



## PacersorBust (Mar 6, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> It doesn't really matter since Atlanta is beating Chicago. It'd be pretty cool to go on a losing streak right now and fall behind Chicago and Charlotte right now. I can't believe I said that. Tonight was the first time, I think ever, that I've rooted against our team.


Hell, I've been rootin against them for awhile. They need to reailze that getting the 8th seed means a hot free breakfast at the Holiday Inn in Boston 7 hours before gametime and then being swept. If the Pacers front office thinks they can get fans back by making the playoffs, then they are wrong. 



Pacersthebest said:


> Me too, it sounds pretty stupid though...
> 
> Maybe we loose when O'neal is back :angel:


We did have a pretty bad record when O'Neal played in the beginning of the season. And Granger doesn't have as many points when O'Neal plays either. 



DienerTime said:


> I honestly want us to make the playoffs guys. Once we get JO back our defense will improve to about twice what it is now, and this years draft is so deep we could get a decent player at 15 (Kevin Love, DeAndre Jordan) and who knows we might win a game or two. Plus, after the season Dunleavy has had don't you think he deserves his first playoff experience? Think of the team guys, these guys need to have their first playff experience and I don't think a pick 4 picks later makes much of a difference.


The quality of players 4 picks after the 10th pick drops quite significantly in this draft.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

We are now 4 games back of the Atlanta Hawks for the 8th seed in the East. It looks like we wont be making the playoffs. YEEEEEEAH BABY! Hopefully we can fall behind Chicago now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes we are most likely bound for lottery but we still won't get a good pick, best case scenario is Russell Westbrook now.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Our team minus our free agents, + Westbrook

Diener/Westbrook/Daniels
Dunleavy/Daniels/Westbrook
Granger/Daniels/Williams
JO/Murphy/Willaims/Diogu
Foster/Murphy/Diogu


Minutes distribution

PG: Diener 24, Westbrook 24
SG: Dunleavy 35, Daniels 13
SF: Granger 35, Daniels 13
PF: JO 30, Murphy 10, Williams 8
C: Foster 24, Murphy 24

Thats a nice 8 man rotation I think, and we all know Tinsley will be gone so I didn't include him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Yes we are most likely bound for lottery but we still won't get a good pick, best case scenario is Russell Westbrook now.


Best case scenario is Russell Westbrook???:thinking2: What the hell.
Best case scenario is Michael Beasley or Derrick Rose. That probably wont happen so next best thing IMO is Kevin Love and OJ Mayo. I still have no bloody clue why you want Westbrook. He won't make much of an impact his first couple seasons. I have no interest in us drafting him and I pray Larry Bird agrees with me.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Best case scenario is Russell Westbrook???:thinking2: What the hell.
> Best case scenario is Michael Beasley or Derrick Rose. That probably wont happen so next best thing IMO is Kevin Love and OJ Mayo. I still have no bloody clue why you want Westbrook. He won't make much of an impact his first couple seasons. I have no interest in us drafting him and I pray Larry Bird agrees with me.


Rose and Beasley are top two picks. Love is okay but has limited potential. Mayo will probably go in top 7. Westbrook has a ton of potential and is a very coachable player and a gym rat from what www.nbadraft.net says, and I like a lot of what I hear about him, so i'm very intrigued. I'm guessing if we draft him, Rush and Murray are gone, which i'm fine with. He immediately becomes the backup PG or even starting. So how would he not contribute?


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Rose and Beasley are top two picks. Love is okay but has limited potential. Mayo will probably go in top 7. Westbrook has a ton of potential and is a very coachable player and a gym rat from what www.nbadraft.net says, and I like a lot of what I hear about him, so i'm very intrigued. I'm guessing if we draft him, Rush and Murray are gone, which i'm fine with. He immediately becomes the backup PG or even starting. So how would he not contribute?


Why would you want to draft a backup PG/SG? That's what I dont get. If we can get someone like Kevin Love he would be starting and could really help this team get back on track.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Why would you want to draft a backup PG/SG? That's what I dont get. If we can get someone like Kevin Love he would be starting and could really help this team get back on track.


Love would not start over Foster and JO. Besides he is going to be nothing but A role player on the NBA level. Westbrook atleast has borderline all star potential.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Love would not start over Foster and JO. Besides he is going to be nothing but A role player on the NBA level. Westbrook atleast has borderline all star potential.


If we draft Kevin Love, hopefully Jermaine O'neal wont even be on the team next year. And saying Kevin Love will be a role player in the NBA...I sure as hell dont agree with that. I still don't get why you love Westbrook so much. The last thing we need is a backup shooting guard. We need a point guard or a big to take over for O'neal. Hopefully Jermaine can finish the season strong so we can get something for him.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> If we draft Kevin Love, hopefully Jermaine O'neal wont even be on the team next year. And saying Kevin Love will be a role player in the NBA...I sure as hell dont agree with that. I still don't get why you love Westbrook so much. The last thing we need is a backup shooting guard. We need a point guard or a big to take over for O'neal. Hopefully Jermaine can finish the season strong so we can get something for him.


The reason i'm hoping for Westbrook is because he brings exitement. Love isn't the type of player to make amazing plays or attract fans. I have nothing against Love but the last thing we need right now is another boring player.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Why do people think Love is going to be a great nba player?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I have no idea.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> Why do people think Love is going to be a great nba player?


I don't think he'll be great, but more like a 15/10 big man with good passing. That's worth a lottery pick.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't think he'll be great, but more like a 15/10 big man with good passing. That's worth a lottery pick.


But isn't Russell Westbrooks possible 20 point, 6 assist, and 3-4 rebound potential even more worth a lottery pick?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> But isn't Russell Westbrooks possible 20 point, 6 assist, and 3-4 rebound potential even more worth a lottery pick?


Meh, Westbrook hasn't looked good at all in the UCLA games I've watched this year.


----------



## Prolific Scorer (Dec 16, 2005)

*Kevin Love has Brad Miller type of potential, but looks to be a bit quicker*


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> The reason i'm hoping for Westbrook is because he brings exitement. Love isn't the type of player to make amazing plays or attract fans. I have nothing against Love but the last thing we need right now is another boring player.


Winning attracts fans. I'm pretty sure our team has a much better chance at winning with Kevin Love instead of Russel Westbrook. I don't understand how Kevin Love is boring either and even if he is, who cares? As long as he gets rebounds and scores it's all good. We don't need a Westbrook type player and since JO probably wont be a Pacer for much longer, Kevin Love is someone that we could really use. You say he has no potential which I totally disagree with. He's a freshman in college and already dominating. Imagine what he could be doing in a couple years. And being compared to Brad Miller is quite the compliment.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Bah, another win. Why can we suddenly win when we don't need it?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh my gosh that game was amazing.. best moments of my life. Diener had 18 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 6 threes. I couldn't be happier right now. Me my mom and my brother were going nuts when we were winning. We had Bucks fans behind us and they were saying it was over when we were down 10, then me and my mom left to go to the bathroom, Diener all of a sudden makes two threes while we were gone and then hits one when we got back and all of a sudden we were right back in the game. My voice is gone right now from cheering our team on. I think this game was one of the boosts we needed to make the playoffs.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Winning attracts fans. I'm pretty sure our team has a much better chance at winning with Kevin Love instead of Russel Westbrook. I don't understand how Kevin Love is boring either and even if he is, who cares? As long as he gets rebounds and scores it's all good. We don't need a Westbrook type player and since JO probably wont be a Pacer for much longer, Kevin Love is someone that we could really use. You say he has no potential which I totally disagree with. He's a freshman in college and already dominating. Imagine what he could be doing in a couple years. And being compared to Brad Miller is quite the compliment.


Miller has no D and is slow, and not a traditional center, although Love is a PF. If he is as bad as Miller on D we don't need him.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> Oh my gosh that game was amazing.. best moments of my life. Diener had 18 points, 5 rebounds, 5 assists, 6 threes. I couldn't be happier right now. Me my mom and my brother were going nuts when we were winning. We had Bucks fans behind us and they were saying it was over when we were down 10, then me and my mom left to go to the bathroom, Diener all of a sudden makes two threes while we were gone and then hits one when we got back and all of a sudden we were right back in the game. My voice is gone right now from cheering our team on. I think this game was one of the boosts we needed to make the playoffs.


Hah I was kind of hoping Diener would have a great game since you went. 5 rebounds for a 6'1" PG is pretty good, but 6-8 from 3 is insane.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> Hah I was kind of hoping Diener would have a great game since you went. 5 rebounds for a 6'1" PG is pretty good, but 6-8 from 3 is insane.


Thanks.. I knew he would, its his hometeam, and he didn't get to dominate the day before yesterday so he had to today. I had so much fun.. those Bucks fans really got to me, there was three of them, two kids and a arrogant father that put down every bad play we ran. The two kids said in the 2nd or 3rd quarter that the Bucks had already won and said that they didn't know why the Pacers shown up. I would loved to have rubbed in it their face but I didn't wanna start a fight.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> Thanks.. I knew he would, its his hometeam, and he didn't get to dominate the day before yesterday so he had to today. I had so much fun.. those Bucks fans really got to me, there was three of them, two kids and a arrogant father that put down every bad play we ran. The two kids said in the 2nd or 3rd quarter that the Bucks had already won and said that they didn't know why the Pacers shown up. I would loved to have rubbed in it their face but I didn't wanna start a fight.


Lol I went to Pacers at Bulls and I me and the family in front of us were talking **** down to the last second lol. Rubbing it in and talking smack against the host team is what it's all about. But the best part about attending an away game as a Pacers fan is that you can get autographs if you go there really early. Jeff Foster signed my hat last time


----------

